# Internet Access but no Network Access



## temporos

I'm running two machines, one XP Pro machine hardwired to the router, and one XP Home machine connected to the same router wirelessly. Both machines are on the same workgroup in the same subnet and can access the internet. The hardwired box is able to ping itself and the wireless box. The wireless box can ping itself, but not the hardwired box. Both computers have the same file sharing settings. The hardwired box has its Windows Firewall disabled, and the wireless box has the File and Printer Sharing exception enabled in the Windows Firewall settings. Disabling the Windows Firewall on the wireless box has no effect. The wireless box cannot view its own workgroup.

The following message appears when View Workgroup Computers is selected in the Explorer Window, "Workgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available." I've tried editing the registry entries for NetBT\Parameters\nodetype and \dhcpnodetype, but no settings seem to make any difference.

Now this one is weird: I can get an "ipconfig /all" response on the wireless box, but attempting a "net view" with any options will result in the error code, "System error 6118 has occurred."

If anyone has any idea how to access the network from the wireless machine, please let me know. Below are the results from an "ipconfig /all."

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Minibox
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g miniPCI
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-9B-80-95-48
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 18, 2008 9:36:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 25, 2008 9:36:58 PM


----------



## johnwill

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## temporos

Sorry about the late reply. I've been out-of-town for the past couple weeks.

I checked my services manager, and somehow the _Computer Browser_ and _Server_ services had been disabled. I re-enabled them, but I wonder what turned them off. Anyway, I can browse the network again now.

Thanks for the help!


----------

